# A Relatively Inexpensive Way to Shape and Sharpen Carbide Tools



## bmachin (Feb 24, 2021)

Ran across this video this morning from Frank Hoose. The brief section I'm referring to starts at 1:35.




If you have a metal lathe, making the arbor would be quite simple. The one Frank made appears to be aluminum so could conceivably be made on a wood lathe although holding the necessary tolerances would be difficult.

Calling Rick Herrell

Bill


----------



## leehljp (Feb 24, 2021)

bmachin said:


> Ran across this video this morning from Frank Hoose. The brief section I'm referring to starts at 1:35.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent. Thanks!


----------



## magpens (Feb 24, 2021)

Thanks for posting this, Bill !!!

Some very useful tips and info on several topics of interest to me !!  .... Of course, sharpening carbide cutters is one of them.


----------

